# Gift ideas for a one year anniversary



## MorgTrott (Feb 28, 2013)

March 30th will mark my boyfriend and mine 1 year of being together! I want to get him something nice because we have been through so much as a couple with-in a short amount of time, that would normally tear couples apart but I stood by him and it has made us stronger then ever! If you have any ideas of what I could possibly get him let me know.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 28, 2013)

What does he like and what is your budget?

For the last few holidays, I've gotten my boyfriend a variety of things. For Valentine's day I just got him some Girl Scout cookies and a Weird Al CD. For Christmas I got him a nice leather briefcase and a little duo from Jack Black (skincare/shave stuff). His birthday, a Nexus 7 tablet, and he graduated last year too so I got him a nice Kenneth Cole suit for that.

In years past, I've given him stuff like an iPod nano, a netbook, clothing from REI, CD's/DVD's.. and one year I took him to see GWAR since they were in town around his birthday.

I should mention that we've been together for 7.5 years, so it gets hard to find good stuff.


----------



## MorgTrott (Mar 1, 2013)

He's really into weight lifting, and not too fond of technology. I don't wanna spend more then $75-100 (were both poor college students)


----------



## StyleLynn (Mar 2, 2013)

For anniversaries me and my boyfriend like to plan a day out together just doing something fun and memorable. It's the memories that last forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natural7 (Jul 27, 2013)

My bf is into weight lifting too. He told me to get him a weight lifting belt for our anniversary, but it costs $90. Anyway, to make it sentimental I got him one in the shade of my favorite color-PINK! Lol he wears it all the time at the gym.


----------



## AlexandraB (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree that if you can get the time off to have a nice day out and just spend it together, go for a nice meal, maybe get him something personal that you know he loves but it doesn't have to cost a lot. His favourite chocolate/beer/records always goes down well and shows you know him inside out.

Surprise tickets to a band or sports game are always good if you can keep it secret  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm no good with gym stuff im afraid!!


----------



## Smilless (Nov 27, 2019)

I believe that the choice of a gift depends on the personal preferences of your partner. On the 5th wedding anniversary, we decided to throw a party for us and our friends. It was a lot of fun and we found a way to celebrate our anniversary romantically. We found a video from our wedding and rented a video wall (here 
[SIZE=10pt]VWN[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]you can read more about this service). We watched videos from our wedding, listened to old greetings and recorded new greetings from our friends. It was a real holiday for me. I love vivid impressions and I love to share my joy with my friends and family.


----------

